# you cheeky little b*****d!



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

:nono::nono::nono::nono:

lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he looks like he/she is laughing at you,great pic, lovely cat


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

hahaha, thanks.

he was actualy about to crack into a huge yawn, the lazy bugger lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ithat a yorkshire pudding in your avatar?


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> ithat a yorkshire pudding in your avatar?


It's a tidgy pud  aka mini yorkshire pud hahahahahahaha


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

love em, gotta come with gravey in the middle though


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> love em, gotta come with gravey in the middle though


im actualy not a mega gravy fan, yorkshire pud pureist  lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

more for me then,  and i'll fight you for the last yorkshire pud though


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

I like them with a bit of melted cheese in (as a snack) ... mmmmm!!


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> more for me then,  and i'll fight you for the last yorkshire pud though


oo luck with that, if your not carefull i'll get my armor on,


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

Harveybash said:


> I like them with a bit of melted cheese in (as a snack) ... mmmmm!!


hmmm, not tried that, although goes against my pureist views,,, hahahaha


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Tidgy said:


> hmmm, not tried that, although goes against my pureist views,,, hahahaha


I came across it when I was short on food once, and hungry lol ... I put the yorkies in oven till half done, then put cheddar in them and put them back in ... then added salt and pepper 

They're nice, but extremely fattening I assume, so I only have them when i'm feeling naughty haha


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

What is that cat doing in you sig? I hope it's ok?


----------



## Kimbles38 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love that photo. Interesting expression, made me laugh


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

Tessah said:


> What is that cat doing in you sig? I hope it's ok?


pulled it from the net cos it made me larf, the word on the grpae vine is land all ok apart from feeling a little silly for missing lol


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

looking like gaining fat by the overdose of the rest in all the comfort and leisure filled surrounding


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

Great colour!!! 
:001_wub:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Danielmorgan said:


> looking like gaining fat by the overdose of the rest in all the comfort and leisure filled surrounding


Huh??? :001_huh:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great photo


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

Tidgy said:


> :nono::nono::nono::nono:
> 
> lol


Love this


----------

